# a bottle of vodka



## peanut170 (Aug 22, 2010)

Kids went to sleep, so figured id turn out the lights and see what i could come up with.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2010)

... so out came the Vodka!  

Not being into these kinds of drink, I wasn't even familiar with what kinds of bottles you actually can buy. Interesting! Now what was your light source?


----------



## Rekd (Aug 23, 2010)

Good shot. That's prolly my next bottle of "other-than-ordinary" vodka. Finally got a couple bottles of Bong vodka, one serialized (to keep) the other for drinkin'.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

i love it.  is it a reg light w some blue shading covering it?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 23, 2010)

Rekd said:


> Good shot. That's prolly my next bottle of "other-than-ordinary" vodka. Finally got a couple bottles of Bong vodka, one serialized (to keep) the other for drinkin'.



But can you even use the bottle as a bong afterwards?


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

I very much like this but wish it wasn't so ultrabright in the spots it is and was more even and pleasing to the eye like the rest. Cool blue!


----------



## 8ball (Aug 23, 2010)

how is the crystal head?


----------



## mishele (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a tequila girl so.........not crazy exciting to me. But cool idea, I like playing around w/ glass. The light reflection are always very cool. Cheers


----------



## Rekd (Aug 23, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Good shot. That's prolly my next bottle of "other-than-ordinary" vodka. Finally got a couple bottles of Bong vodka, one serialized (to keep) the other for drinkin'.
> ...



Uh huh. 

It's got a place built-in to it just for that...






:smileys:


----------



## AgentDrex (Aug 23, 2010)

A photo of "Crystal Skull Vodka".  A Dan Aykroyd creation.  How was it?  I haven't had the chance to add the bottle to my collection.


----------

